# RTL8111 NIC not loading

## phobos13013

So this is part of a major change to my kernel I am trying to rectify.

I completely changed hw through replacement but am plugging the new hw to the old install and just reconfiguring off the old boot.

I haven't gotten very far; I am trying to convert from nouveau to radeon and want to install radeon-ucode, but the network card is not active.  I do lspci and find its an rtl8111 and tried running that in kernel but not eth0.  So i downloaded the latest rtl8111 driver from realtek and removed all modules from the kernel but still no eth0.  I have tried every configuration but it is like the NIC is not there.  I plugin and get all lights but nothing is working.  How can I figure out this hw issue?

----------

## charles17

 *phobos13013 wrote:*   

>  So i downloaded the latest rtl8111 driver from realtek and removed all modules from the kernel but still no eth0.  ...

 Are you sure it is still named eth0?  

Try 

```
$ dmesg | grep -i 'network interface'
```

And see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-835356.html

----------

## phobos13013

Hi thanks for the reply, so I am certain it is not activating because ifconfig shows nothing but lo.

Search in dmesg for network interface or anything even related to network comes up empty.

I do not have network at all?!  But hw is identified just not being initialized at all!

The only thing I can find under dmesg and network is:

```
[          0.48796] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-MAP]

[          0.488219] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-MAP]
```

Is it loading the completely wrong driver?  I do not even have the Intel drivers loaded!?!

----------

## phobos13013

One other weird thing is that dmesg net shows that both r8169 (installed from realtek) and r8168 modules (installed from kernel) are loading on boot.  Clearly the wrong modules are loading and its not clear to me why.

How can I 1) figure out exactly which driver i need; 2) ensure that module is loaded in kernel and only that one; 3) ensure no OTHER module loads that shouldnt?!

I do not understand how multiple modules can load at all!  Help!!

Oh last bit of weirdness in my dmesg is this line:

```
[       6.72687 (unnamed_net_device) (uninitialized): region #2 not an MMIO resource, aborting
```

What is this?

----------

## phobos13013

Searching forums and I find this issue:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-738770-start-0.html

This pretty much sounds like something that is going on with me but this is a very poor resolution.  I do not even understand what they did to fix it.

So is this NIC just not going to work under linux?

----------

## phobos13013

Any help with this please is appreciated...

I tried to bypass the onbard nic by disabling and installing an ancient d-link pci card that i had and it worked on boot from initial start (although net was not configured properly and interface was renamed to enp1s7 or something) but when i rebooted in a livecd to see if those autosettings would make it work, still no (altho it did appear as eth0).  Then when I rebooted back to my hdd, same problem, no network interface detected... but no settings were changed AT ALL!

I do not even know where to start, my old board I had for something like five, six years so have not configured gentoo network in ages.... it is very different now with udev rules etc, but right now I am trying to get working hw to start!

----------

## phobos13013

ARRRGH This is driving me BATTY!

It makes no sense... I can get a pci NIC I installed to load the right module once but when I reboot the hw is no longer found.  I cannot get the onboard NIC to load the right drivers at all.  Why does my network fail on reboot?  This is ridiculous....

Any help with networking hw is appreciated.

----------

## phobos13013

IGNORE post... I have two concurrent inquiries on two different pages and I posted to the wrong one accidently....

Still having significant issues keeping the onboard NIC or pci NIC working.  Currently pci NIC is not being recognized by dmesg at all...

----------

